# Spiel: MauMau



## Magus (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe beim Programmieren einige Schwirigkeiten und wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand schon einen fertigen Quelltext zu maumau besitzt(da dies zu lange zum erklären dauern würde). Ich hab alles versucht und komme einfach nicht weiter. Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg 

Magus


----------



## masta // thomas (14. Jun 2007)

Was hast du denn alles versucht?


----------



## Magus (14. Jun 2007)

:lol: es zu programmieren ;P

Ich hab voll kein plan wie ich weiter machen soll die GUI ist soweit fertig nur ich hab kein plan wie ich nun weiter machen soll.


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

tja, wir auch nicht, wenn du uns nicht sagst wo es hängt. BTW, normalerweiße fängt man mit der Logik an und danach kommt die GUI


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jun 2007)

Ich sag mal "typischer Anfängerfehler" nicht der Bösartigkeit wegen sondern weil es immer und immer wieder so gemacht wird. Ein Bekannter sollte ebenfalls in Java Das Spiel "Mensch Ärgere Dich Nicht" programmieren. Dacht ich mir mach ich mal parallel mit aus reinem Interesse wegen, 2 tage später stand meine Logik des Spiels und vom Bekannten der mich weinend anschrieb: "Ich hab gerade mal ein fenster und nen Würfel der nichtmal richtig würfelt".

Genau das selbe, daher: Erstmal überlegen was gibt es alles zu beachten. Quasi die Spielregeln(wir sagen eben Logik dazu) ins Programm implementieren UND DANN gendanken machen wie man es aussehen lassen will.

Mein Tipp

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2007)

wobei doch meist die Schwierigkeit nach der GUI nicht unbedingt bei der Spiellogik liegt (auch wenn diese noch fehlt),
sondern beim Bau der ganzen Buttons, Verknüpfung mit einer  Kontrollklasse, Identifikation von Ereignissen und Ausgaben, Benutzer auseinanderhalten usw.

wenn das Spiel als System.out.prinltn-Anwendung liefe,
wäre man an dieser Stelle oft nicht schlauer als Anfänger


----------



## Magus (14. Jun 2007)

Nur mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis wie man die Logik umsetzt. 

Kartenziehen geht soweit nun hab ich das Problem, dass es Karten noch doppelt(und dreifach;P) gibt da ich kein Plan hab wie man abfragt ob ne Karte schon vorhanden ist oder nicht. Auch wie ein Spiel vom Quelltext her aufgebaut ist (nun ist spieler1 dran...) hab ich kein Peil.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bzw. Tipps geben
oder hat einer von euch vielleicht nen Quelltext von einem Kartenspiel? damit ich mir das mal anschauen könnte?

mfg Magus


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jun 2007)

Klingt so als hättest Du das "Karten ziehen" als Zufall umgesetzt, also jede karte ist zufällig via Random erzeugt, daher kommen auch Karten 2 oder mehrmals vor.

Stell Dir mal einen solchen Stapel Karten vor. Wie würdest Du jetzt diesen >STAPEL< Karten in eine Programmiersprache umsetzen? Du kannst natürlich die Karten dann >MISCHEN< und nacheinanader vom >STAPEL< nehmen.

Mal sehen ob Du von allein drauf kommst  Viel Glück 

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Magus (14. Jun 2007)

Hmm ich bin zu blöd für java >.<

Naja danke fürs versuchen


----------



## Evolver (14. Jun 2007)

Das hat ja mit Java ansich ncihts zu tun, sondern ist eher eine grundlegende Frage des Programmierens.
Überleg dir doch, wie die Welt aussieht und fang dann an, deine Klassen danach zu modellieren.

Man könnte so beginnen:
Ein Kartenspiel besteht aus Mitspielern, dem Kartenstapel und einem Regelwerk.
Ein Kartenstapen besteht aus N Karten.
Eine Karte besteht aus einer Farbe und einem "Wert".
Jeder Spieler hat eine Anzahl Karten, die man vll auch wieder als Kartenstapel behandeln könnte.
...
usw.

Über diese Überlegungen solltest du an deine Klassen kommen und die dann entsprechend modellieren.


----------



## VuuRWerK (15. Jun 2007)

Das beste ist vielleicht auch wenn Du Dir erstmal ein Buch über Java zur Hand nimmst, muss ja nicht das neuste zu Java 6 sein und lernst erstmal paar Grundlagen. Was ist Java? Wie verhält es sich? usw ... Spätestens dann verstehst Du was wir hier eigentlich meinen. Denn egal ob Java, C++ oder PHP die Sprachen/die Umsetzungen bauen am Ende alle auf Logik auf. Logik die man natürlich selber verstehen muss klar aber auch wo man wissen muss wie man sie am besten umsetzt.

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------

